# Which Ipad?



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm looking into Ipad's. I would like to grab one this weekend. Price range $600 or less.

Who used the Ipad's for their business and which model?

We have an app that can measure the exterior by just taking a picture but it's for Ipad only right now.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

always buy more memory than you need.

If you are going to be using it for work on the job site in the sun and sending proposals to customers and sending info back to your desk top, I perceive you may need the Air 2 + cellphone.

Although, for PERSONAL use the mini is real nice and compact and easy to hold.

and although 64 gig sounds like a lot, it's amazing how fast "stuff" accumulates.

Again, if it's for work, buy more than you think you need.

Have you considered a Surface ? It has more powerful computing. But I imagine you are going to be cloud based.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would get this one.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I love mine, it's the previous model before the iPad Air came out. Get one with cell service so you can stay connected everywhere without wi-fi. iPad Air 64 gig, would be nice.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I have the iPad mini, glad I don't have anything bigger. Used mostly for personal use although I use it for taking pictures when doing estimates, emails etc. 
It doesn't replace the laptop for doing estimates, invoices etc. 

I can't imagine needing an app for measuring buildings, just me.


----------



## CenTex (Apr 1, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> I'm looking into Ipad's. I would like to grab one this weekend. Price range $600 or less.
> 
> Who used the Ipad's for their business and which model?
> 
> We have an app that can measure the exterior by just taking a picture but it's for Ipad only right now.


What is the app?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ohio Painter said:


> I have the iPad mini, glad I don't have anything bigger. Used mostly for personal use although I use it for taking pictures when doing estimates, emails etc.
> It doesn't replace the laptop for doing estimates, invoices etc.
> 
> I can't imagine needing an app for measuring buildings, just me.





CenTex said:


> What is the app?


This app not only does measurements it fills in your estimate as you go. Of course they charge for it. From what I have seen trying it out it will speed up exterior estimates. They are working on an interior app.

Right now it's only available for the Ipads. So I want one and not a windows based tablet.


https://www.gofigureapp.net/


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

100 jobs per month that's not geared for the small business contractor. Most are 1-3 man shops no way they look much work not here anyway. Looks like a very cool app and really a game changer but need more plans maybe start at 20-25 jobs per month ..


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

look into http://www.eagleview.com/ we use it for exteriors and i am very happy with it


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> look into http://www.eagleview.com/ we use it for exteriors and i am very happy with it


 That is simular to paintscope the other one is quite the app generates a proposal but way to pricey unless your doing 50 exterior takeoffs a month.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Pretty cool.
$75/mo for 50 quotes could work for me if it saved real time.
Needs to be windows based before I'll consider it though.


----------



## ElegantPainting (Aug 25, 2014)

Not a big fan of tablet for business. Your iPone is a personal hotspot for your full functioning macbookpro


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ipad + quickbooks online = money


----------

